# Heartshaped joint jig



## Shangle (Nov 24, 2004)

On the Routerworkshop Bob and Rick made a small box with the joints shaped as hearts. The joint was similar to the way a dovetail holds a joint but instead of regular dovetails, the joints where heart shaped with light and dark colored woods to show contrast. Where can I order a jig or template to cut the hearts?


----------



## cable-guy (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Heart Shape*

Click on the Oak-Park.com banner above. Click on the U.S. online catalog. Scroll down to the 4th product. 
If you get a chance, post the pic's of your finished project. I've not seen the heart shaped joints done before but it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd be interested in a jig like that, but 200 bucks, no way! Way out of line.
ken


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, the reason why we have this forum is for an exchange of ideas. In my opinion if somebody goes to the trouble of designing a jig, through all the trouble to get it manufactured and package it for sale they deserve to get paid. Merchants who are willing to pay for these items and put them on display deserve to make a profit for doing so. After all it is a convenience item. If you are unhappy about the price build your own. You may come up with a better design and THAT is what free enterprise is all about.

Mike


----------



## Ken Massingale (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike,
That is your opinion, and I have mine.
I completely agree that folks should receive a fair price for their products and efforts. I also have the right to state my opinion on anyone's pricing, be it Delta, Jet or a sponser of this or another forum.
I'll not be participating in this thread any further, I do not join forums to read or be a part of flaming.
Happy Holidays to you and the rest of the forum.
ken


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, I hope you read this. It wasnt my intention to offend anyone by my comment. And if I did I sure do apologise. I guess its my way of expressing my views being misunderstood. I strongly encourage new ideas that make life easier for everyone. And anybody who has taken the time to craft anything is likely to be insulted when told their price is too high. Looking at ads you can find a nice oak rocking chair for $99. I know I cant buy the wood for that price. If I built one I would have to charge for my expenses and time. I would tell people buy the $99 dollar one or build it yourself if my price is too high. No offense intended.

Mike


----------



## mjeisenbaugh (Mar 3, 2008)

OK I'M INTERESTED! Can't seem to find the darn heart shaped finger joint jig! i make custom made shadow boxes and frames, and that would be a great seller for me as well a satisfy my wife and child when I create things!
Any one gotta link to where I can find this jig?

P.S. Ken relax there is always alot to learn when you ask, even if the answer is not what you want to hear.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi mjeisenbaugh

Here's the link to the Oak-Park one if I recall Porter Cable/Leigh makes a template also...

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-LDS-

*Leigh Isoloc Joint Templates*


http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18147&filter=heart%20joints
http://www.rockler.com/gallery.cfm?Offerings_ID=18147&TabSelect=Details


I should note , I do like the Leigh the best of all of them on the market, because you can use a 5/16" router bit and the 1/2" standard brass guide unlike most of the other ones that can only use a 3/16" router bit...in this case bigger is better, less of a chance of breaking the bit off when doing 3/4" hardwood thick stock .. 

Plus you can make a jig to use the template on the router table...in that way you only need to just buy the template...plus it's bit longer than most,up to 24" long if I recall 



=========


=========



mjeisenbaugh said:


> OK I'M INTERESTED! Can't seem to find the darn heart shaped finger joint jig! i make custom made shadow boxes and frames, and that would be a great seller for me as well a satisfy my wife and child when I create things!
> Any one gotta link to where I can find this jig?
> 
> P.S. Ken relax there is always alot to learn when you ask, even if the answer is not what you want to hear.


----------



## mjeisenbaugh (Mar 3, 2008)

*WOW! Thanx Bob! I Love It! 
Thanx so much for the limks, don't know why i could not locate it but hey I watched the introduction video on Oak-Park and thought wow I can make all that myself. Since the whole set is out of my range.

I figure I can make a couple custom plates with the jig clamps myself for cheap using just about most any decent material, and purchase the the brass guides an pins for just under $40.00 USD. Everything else I need does not have to cost alot, and hell I'll enjoy making it! I'm even thinking about one jig clamp being adjustable for different sizes of stock. 
Man this will be fun! Also increase sales of some of my custom designs for shdow boxes!

I'll post the whole self made design when I'm finshed, and give a detailed parts and price list so others if they want can make it as well. Jeez I might even sell them myself for those interested. Expect the designs posted soon.

Greatful as always, Michael.*


----------



## woodworksnmore (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to say I agree with Ken Massingale on the price of this. I don't mind someone making money on their invention. I have a problem when they try to get rich from one sale. 

I remember when this jig first came out. I was at a tool show when the orginal inventer was trying to sell it and was demastrating it. I was going to buy the whole thing until the guy was so bent on impressing a woman in the crowd that he not only insulted me, but actually was laughing about it to me awhile later, (I had went back to buy it) not remembering that it was me that he insulted. You can guess what I told him to do with his stuff.

The reason it is so expesive now is because he sold it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodworksnmore

I think you are right about the price, a bit high BUT I think you should step back and look at the BIG picture ...

It will be a long time b/4 he makes a dime from his invention...
=============


----------



## woodworksnmore (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds to me like you have an investment in this jig.
I understand all about what it takes to get something to market. I'm just saying that at that price, it knocks out the little guy from ever owning one. 

Plus, I didn't like the inventer after he did what he did. That made it to where I will really have to want this so bad that I can't ever do withour it before I buy it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woodworksmore

" you have an investment in this jig " no, but I have been down that road 



=========


----------



## woodworksnmore (Mar 18, 2008)

Then I'm sure you more then got your money back. As I said, I don't mind someone making some money, I also don't mind someone saying it's too much and not have to worry about someone like you getting all defensive about it. At least the last guy had the right idea about not joining in on this thread anymore. 

Everyone has a story to tell. I could take hours telling about how I haven't worked in over 10+ years and the hardships I've had & am still going through. Bottom line is this, it's just too much for the little guy to pay. 

But no hard feelings about the stand you've taken, even if you are wrong.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Guys,

I think you're both right in that you have a right to your opinions. We all perceive life from a different perspective and that's what makes this forum great. We can put forth those perspectives.

A price for a tool could be 'expensive' for one person and could be considered 'cheap' by another. That comes partly from our financial background and resources. Some have seemingly endless resources while others have few but still manage because they find other ways around spending that money.

For me, I'd love to have a jig like that, just can't justify it. I'd also love to have a $1200 TS, can't justify that either. Some others have no problem justifying that in their situations, and I don't have any problem with that.

I consider myself the little guy and if I want to do what that jig allows me to do, I'll have to find another way but I can see it appears to be a wonderful too, must be, cause I was daydreaming about it. That being said, price setting is really difficult with all the hoops a person has to jump through and what will affect end price.

Sounds like you've both been there so I'll get off the soap box now...sigh.

Ed......


----------

